# DirecTV Preferred XTRA Package Channel list link?



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

Could someone who subscribes to the "Preferred XTRA" Package please give me the link to the channel lineup for that package? I've been trying to redo the old package comparison spreadsheet that use to exist on here many moons ago.








For reference, here are all the other packages/links currently available:

FAMILY: DIRECTV

SELECT: DIRECTV

ENTERTAINMENT DIRECTV

CHOICE DIRECTV

PREFERRED XTRA:

XTRA DIRECTV

Ultimate DIRECTV

Premium DIRECTV


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

Preferred Xtra
There are errors on their channel lineup this package doesn't include FM 386 but does have FX, FXX, FX Movie Channel

Spanish packages
Mas Latino
Optimo Mas
Mas Ultra
Lo Maximo


----------



## icr2002 (Feb 26, 2005)

cpalmer2k said:


> Could someone who subscribes to the "Preferred XTRA" Package please give me the link to the channel lineup for that package? I've been trying to redo the old package comparison spreadsheet that use to exist on here many moons ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DIRECTV


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

Thanks guys, FWIW I contacted customer service last night and they gave me this lineup. It seems more accurate than the one on the website

265 A&E
254 AMC HD
324 America's Auction Network
287 American Heroes Channel
282 Animal Planet HD
401 Aqui
2095 Arirang TV
381 ASPiRE HD
500 AUDIENCE Network HD
334 AUDIENCE Network HD
239 AUDIENCE Network HD
101 AUDIENCE Network HD
340 AXS TV HD
293 BabyFirst TV
264 BBC America HD
346 BBC World News HD
329 BET HD
353 Bloomberg Television HD
298 Boomerang
237 Bravo HD
374 BYU TV
350 C-SPAN
351 C-SPAN 2
296 Cartoon Network (East) HD
297 Cartoon Network (West)
2053 CCTV News
2119 CCTV News
223 Celebrity Shopping TV
95 Celebrity Shopping TV
330 Centric
257 Chiller
376 Christian Television Network
308 Cloo
355 CNBC HD
357 CNBC World
202 CNN HD
249 Comedy Central HD
382 Comedy TV HD
232 Cooking Channel HD
327 Country Music Television (CMT) HD
369 Daystar
286 Destination America HD
103 DIRECTV Cinema 3D HD
125 DIRECTV Cinema Screening Room
200 DIRECTV Cinema Screening Room
201 DIRECTV Cinema Screening Room
100 DIRECTV Cinema Screening Room
278 Discovery Channel HD
294 Discovery Family Channel
261 Discovery Life
290 Disney Channel (East) HD
291 Disney Channel (West)
289 Disney Junior HD
292 Disney XD HD
230 DIY Network HD
104 DTV4K HD
236 E! Entertainment Television HD
341 El Rey
448 Enlace Christian Television
209 ESPN 2 HD
206 ESPN HD
370 Eternal World Television Network (EWTN)
316 EVINE
231 Food Network HD
359 FOX Business Network HD
360 FOX News Channel HD
219 Fox Sports 1 HD
348 Free Speech TV
311 Freeform HD
339 Fuse HD
342 Fusion HD
248 FX HD
258 FX Movie Channel
259 FXX HD
266 FYI HD
404 Galavision HD
228 GEM Shopping Network
365 GOD TV
363 Golden Eagle Broadcasting
326 Great American Country
233 GSN HD
312 Hallmark Channel HD
565 Hallmark Movies & Mysteries HD
204 Headline News HD
269 History Channel, The HD
229 Home & Garden Television (HGTV) HD
240 Home Shopping Network (HSN)
368 Hope Channel
380 Impact
333 Independent Film Channel (IFC) HD
364 Inspiration Network
285 Investigation Discovery HD
305 ION Television East HD
306 ION Television West
313 Jewelry Television
388 Jewish Broadcasting Center
366 Jewish Life Television
383 Justice Central HD
280 Learning Channel, The (TLC) HD
252 Lifetime HD
375 Link TV
226 Liquidation Channel
253 LMN HD
272 Logo
203 Look Network
78 Look Network
214 Mav TV
85 Mercury Media
222 Mercury Media
356 MSNBC HD
336 MTV Classic
331 MTV HD
332 MTV2 HD
352 NASA TV
283 Nat Geo WILD HD
276 National Geographic HD
410 NBC Universo HD
301 Nick Jr. HD
299 Nickelodeon/Nick at Nite (East) HD
300 Nickelodeon/Nick at Nite (West)
302 Nicktoons Network
378 NRB Network
447 ONCE
279 Oprah Winfrey Network (OWN) HD
274 Ovation HD
251 Oxygen HD
273 Pop
604 Pursuit TV
275 QVC HD
317 QVC HD
315 QVC Plus
238 ReelzChannel HD
384 Revolt HD
345 RFD TV
284 Science Channel, The HD
344 SonLife Network
241 Spike TV HD
295 Sprout
557 SundanceTV HD
244 Syfy HD
247 TBS Superstation HD
377 TCT Network
303 TeenNick
371 The Hillsong Channel
245 TNT HD
277 Travel Channel HD
372 Trinity Broadcasting Network (TBN)
246 TruTV HD
256 Turner Classic Movies HD
304 TV Land HD
328 TV One
408 UniMas HD
402 Univision HD
338 UP
379 UplifTV
242 USA Network HD
281 Velocity HD
335 VH1 HD
271 Viceland HD
260 WE tv HD
362 Weather Channel, The HD
361 WeatherNation HD
307 WGN America HD
373 Word Network
367 World Harvest Televisio


----------



## dp35654 (Jun 27, 2016)

Concidering there is appsolutlly nothing on USA Syfy or TNT FX or anything that doesn't show Law and Order SVU I think I'm going to get used to quite and save 60.00 to put towards getting a safe used car before I get killed or hurt someone!

Sent from my 9020A using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

dp35654 said:


> Concidering there is appsolutlly nothing on USA Syfy or TNT FX or anything that doesn't show Law and Order SVU I think I'm going to get used to quite and save 60.00 to put towards getting a safe used car before I get killed or hurt someone!
> 
> Sent from my 9020A using Tapatalk


It's always about content. If you don't care for those channels go for it. But I find several shows on those channels as must haves. Especially Suits. And NBA basketball.


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

I actually ended up switching to the Preferred Xtra plan and it is a great option if you don't mind the loss of RSN's. In my case I get those via a basic cable package I keep to get a lower promo rate on my internet so losing them here wasn't a big loss. I still have the channels from "Ultimate" that my wife likes and we're saving $20 a month.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

I've now switched back to Preferred Xtra. Had done it initially and then out (to Xtra) when the DirecTV-provided channel list was missing channels my wife watches. Now I know that list was (and still is!) inaccurate and we're not missing anything we want. Thank you cpalmer2k for your list - it was very helpful (and accurate as far as I can tell.)

It took a few hours for the guide to reflect the changes. New channels were shown but the dropped sports channels still showed for a while.


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

Glad I could help out. I'm a big fan of this package too, I honestly think it represents their best value if you don't mind the loss of some of the sports channels. I found my guide "updated" the night I switched at midnight. Also I know there was some discussion about the Fox Movie Channel in another thread. I can confirm that I do receive it with Preferred Xtra as the channel list says.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

FYI NBC Sports Network is now included in Entertainment and Preferred Xtra (haven't seen this posted anywhere yet)


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

cpalmer2k said:


> Glad I could help out. I'm a big fan of this package too, I honestly think it represents their best value if you don't mind the loss of some of the sports channels. I found my guide "updated" the night I switched at midnight. Also I know there was some discussion about the Fox Movie Channel in another thread. I can confirm that I do receive it with Preferred Xtra as the channel list says.


Thanks for the list.
I can not switch. My son watches the NFL, TNN channels all the time and I watch the Golf channel.
I still think that if it is a separate item we should be able to choose if we want the RSN or not.


----------



## mrinker (Jul 27, 2016)

What is the price for Preferred Xtra per month? I am on the old 2006 Choice Xtra Classic at $89/mo plus $7.29/mo RSN which I would be happy to do away with. I'm curious if I would save much with the Preferred Xtra? Thanks.


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

85.99, so you would save $4 plus the RSN fee and some taxes


----------



## ZQRZY (Oct 7, 2017)

I contacted DirecTV today and they told me about the "super secret" PREFERRED XTRA plan. They advised me that with this plan I would get "OAN" on Channel 347. I do not see this on the above the list.

Can anyone with the PREFERRED XTRA plan confirm that they get "OAN" on Channel 347?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

That's because the list was posted about a month before OAN was added.

And yes, OAN and its sister channel AWE are in Preferred Xtra


----------

